
Ask HN: If China develops a SARS-CoV-2 vaccine, what will the US give up? - legerdemain
In the event that China develops an effective SARS-CoV-2 vaccine significantly before any US-led efforts succeed, what are the likeliest concessions the US will make in exchange for access?
======
cell9840179419
In fact, this may be the most likely scenario. The China scientists have the
advantage of the origination. Hopefully all research, not necessarily
products, will be shared after the products hit the market, so that every
country rich or poor will manufacture themselves. The pie is so large there
will be enough money to be made by all companies involved, so they should not
hesitate in sharing.

------
thebrain
Nothing, it's in everyone's best interest to share a vaccine with the entire
world. A vaccine for this is not something to profit from.

~~~
legerdemain
"Should" is not "will." Companies will profit from vaccines and world powers
will fight for exclusive access to them.

Moderna intends to profit from a vaccine, should theirs prove successful (that
is, they will not sell it at cost).[1]

The US has already made efforts to buy up a vaccine supply and withhold it
from other nations.[2]

[1]
[https://www.ft.com/content/405c0d07-d15a-4f5b-8a77-3c2fbd5d4...](https://www.ft.com/content/405c0d07-d15a-4f5b-8a77-3c2fbd5d4c1c)

[2] [https://www.politico.eu/article/germany-confirms-that-
donald...](https://www.politico.eu/article/germany-confirms-that-donald-trump-
tried-to-buy-firm-working-on-coronavirus-vaccine/)

------
uberman
Why do you think a vaccine produced and certified outside of the U.S.A would
be approved for use in the U.S.A prior to lets say the Moderna candidate that
is currently already in phase 3 testing within the U.S.A?

I think a better question might be:

What will happen if the government of the U.S.A. purchase all (at least the
first 100 million) doses of the effective vaccine(s).

------
cell9840179419
One country vaccine will not have automatic approval for use in another
country.

